# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  Majano Anemone ?????

## lost

Is this what I think it is?WP_000067.jpg

----------


## Gary R

it is m8

just do what you did to the aptiasia and that will get rid of it

----------

*lost* (22-08-2013)

----------


## Gary R

is it gone ?

----------


## lost

To be honest bud I have not had chance to touch it yet there are two of them, strange I was not sure if that's what they were because one of them had been bothered by a worm that comes out at night but it moved I would have thought the anemone would have stung it?

----------

